# Can't get cats to take fish oil supplements



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm trying to supplement Squeek and Lickorish's diet with fish oil or omega fatty acids to combat dander, esp on Lickorish. I bought _grizzly salmon oil_, offered it alone, no takers. Mixed it with food, they don't want it, even their favorite food went uneaten. also tried a powdered form, _NaturVet Ultimate Skin & coat supplement_. Squeek ate a little of her food with that mixed in, but Lickorish again wouldn't eat. Lickorish sometimes doesn't eat anyway, but I made sure it was a favorite food. Not sure what to try next, or maybe just give it up. they do have very soft and shiny coats, its just the dander and occasional scratching.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Grizzly makes some salmon treats that are high in Omegas and can be used for dogs or cats. One is a hard jerky like strip, the other more of a freeze dried morsel...I'd go with the morsel. More likely to find them in the dog treat section at a pet store than cat.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, I found some on Amazon with free shipping. My kitties never liked jerkey type treats, so I've ordered the morsels. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

No advice, just understanding. My two won't touch anything with fish oil on it. Crazy cats. Let us know if yours do well with the treats! I may have to try!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I've had no luck with fish oil either. Feeding a good quality all canned diet can help a lot with coat and skin dryness though.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow. i had no idea there were some kitties who just didn't like the smell or taste of salmon oil. both our kitties love it luckily. 1 clawed like crazy at a drawer for days till i realized i actually had my omega 3 gel capsules in that drawer and that's what she was trying to get at. the other will eat her food right up if we put a few drops of the oil on top. there were times she wouldn't be interested in her chicken, but we'd put a few drops of oil on it and she'd come right back to gobble it up. that's too bad your cats don't like the taste. not even if you put REAL canned salmon in their food?


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

I even bought sardines because they are high in Omega 3's too.

Nope. I spent all that time crushing them up to make them the consistency of their wet food and they just walked away from the bowl. My house smelled like fish for days. BLECH!


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

my kitties do get grain free canned food all the time, with Wellness kibble for treats. Either they've suddenly gotten picky or they hate the fish oil, or both. I did manage to get Lickorish to eat some Fancy Feast with the fish oil...she gobbled that all up, but I don't want to be feeding them Fancy Feast. We've got wellness, Merrick's and Evo canned food for them.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My lot love fish but my nephew's cat can't eat it at all. She is very sick after it.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Try putting it in tuna fish water?

Especially with albacore tuna water, there's a lot of things I can sneak into tuna fish water, and my cat will slurp it up as normal, barely aware it's there. It has to have a pretty strong smell for her to notice it.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Hare Today sells a fish oil supplement that is scentless. Personally, I LOVE it LOL b/c the smell of fish oil makes me gag. The critters don't seem to notice it. My cats will eat the normal fish-scented stuff as well, though.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I got the salmon treats. Squeek likes them, but not Lickorish. They only have 3% Omega-3 by the way.

I ended up finding omega-3 oil derived from sardines and anchovies that doesn't smell and mix it with their food. thanks for all the advice!


----------

